# The Old Logan



## nuturner (Sep 8, 2015)

My son has had this Montgomery Wards PowrKraft in the corner of his garage for several years.  Given to him by a friend.  It was covered with rust, dried up lubricants and other nasty stuff so he agreed to let me get it back into running shape.
Spefications:
Montgomery Ward Powr-Kraft
10x24 inch Mod. 64TLC-2180
Mfg. Date 1941
Serial Number 2403
Made by Logan for Wards before they marketed it under their own name
43 inch bed with 24 inches between centers
Weight 500#
I found a couple of gears with a broken tooth and the apron assembly miter gear stud and bearing were toast (the stud had fractured at some point and someone tried to weld it  ...  not a good idea) but after complete disassembly and reassembly it now runs +/- .001 over span of 18 inches and I'm happy as a frog in pond.
I don't have (and haven't yet found) a set of thread gears or accessory quick-change gear box but I'll keep looking.  If ya'll have any idea where I can find those please let me know.


----------



## 75Plus (Sep 8, 2015)

Logan is still in business as Logan Actuator Co. They still list parts for the old Wards and Logan lathes. Find them on the net at <www.lathe.com >
Good luck!

Joe


----------



## GarageGuy (Sep 9, 2015)

Good machine.  I had a Powr-Kraft (Logan) 54TLC-2130 as my first lathe.  You will certainly enjoy yours.

According to your model number (64TLC-2180), your lathe should have been manufactured in 1946.  You can match up your serial number from the Logan web site to confirm that.  The first two numbers on a Powr-Kraft lathe are the transposed year of manufacture.  Mine started with 54, and was manufactured in 1945.  Yours starts with 64, and should have been manufactured in 1946.  Here is a link to the charts:  http://lathe.com/toc.htm

GG


----------

